# Jetting with big gun exhaust



## HAF's-BRUTE_750 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a question, got a big gun on my 750 brute. They recomend 155 in the front and a 165 in the back. I have a 155 and a 170 in right now because where I bought jets they didn't have a 165. I have a slight popping when I let off. If I put the 165 in will it take that pop out? I am not the best with fuel mixtures. Shoot me input that would be great thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What kind of jets did it recommend??? was it talking about Dynojets or factory??? Just need to buy a jet kit and jet it. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## HAF's-BRUTE_750 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well could just use a bit of direction. They said to get a jet kit but I talked to them and asked what jets to use if I don't want to get a kit. He said 155 and 165. I have a 155 and a 170 in right now. It popped some so I put in a 160 in front it popped more so I put the 155 in again. Do ya think if I get a 165 it should work out the pop?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i am running 165 f/r but i also have motor work. im not sure how much that effects jetting but i would think you would be rich with that setup


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

HAF's-BRUTE_750 said:


> Well could just use a bit of direction. They said to get a jet kit but I talked to them and asked what jets to use if I don't want to get a kit. He said 155 and 165. I have a 155 and a 170 in right now. It popped some so I put in a 160 in front it popped more so I put the 155 in again. Do ya think if I get a 165 it should work out the pop?


you need to get a Dynojet jet kit to get it right...you get new needles, springs and so one.....are you using factory size jets???? The jet kit is the way to go....


----------

